# costume ideas for a wedding dress pls.



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

P.s. i live a gothic lifestyle and thought of maybe making look like a gothic type dress but with no real plans in mind...i tried dying a whitish dress black once...it turned a light grey :-/


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

You could dye it red to try to achieve the dress Lydia wore in Beetlejuice? I want one of those...haha.

Hmm. A spider bride would be neat...and not to common (That I know of). Maybe try to make webs using a fabric pen...glue those cheapo plastic spiders on? Sorry, probably lame!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

A skeleton bride would be cool too. I have seen some awesome skeleton-style make up ideas on Pinterest. If you did that..just did the whole make up and really I don't think you would have to do much to the dress.


----------



## Gentlemother (Sep 20, 2012)

Look at the dyes from Dharma. They have a black that is really good. 
I bought a thrift store wedding dress as well and am going as Miss Havisham from Great Expectations. My dress is absolutely hideous though, lol. At least yours is kinda nice!


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

How about Bride of Chucky?


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Chucky scared the holy hell out of me when i was a kid soooo probably not...lol. 
Thanks for the suggestions so far guys.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

No lame Child, thanks for your suggestions. I have all kinds of skull, spider, and spiderweb fabrics around here some where. I'm thinking of dyeing it red and turning it into a gothic ball gown perhaps? I have to have something before Sept. 13th when the scarefest has it's costume thing.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My sister found a dress at Salvation Army a few years ago for 5 bucks. It was already pretty distressed so she dyed it purple and went as a zombie to our Halloween masquerade!









(FYI, I think we used the Rit bottled color, 2 parts purple, 1 part black to get it this dark)


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I found some pics of headless bride costumes that look pretty cool and my hubby would be happy being a murdering groom i think lol.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

A couple years back I dressed as a lady grim reaper; fairly along the lines of a skeletal bride but with a large scythe I put together and some armor-like gloves and weird talismans. I dyed the mostly synthetic dress with black RIT dye and it came out a dark purple, which ended up being a rather happy accident (it was a very similar hue to amyml's lovely gown). It was a fun costume, and I think the juxtaposition of the delicate gown with the cruel and supernatural tools of the reaper's trade freaked folks out more than the plain robed reaper costume I used as a backup costume a few years previous. I may have also played this one up a bit more, too.

Though already done in abundance, it could also be used for a vampire bride or maybe a bride of the creature (complete with a stuffed Frankenstein's Creature mask, with the explanation that he simply "fell apart" during the ceremony" or you had to resort to desperate measures when the guy got cold feet). Big puffy dresses are also nice for more regal witches, if you are into more traditional options. The Prom Queen from (or of?) Hell could work, too, if you shorten the skirt and dye it some garish color.

Though Lydia's dress would simply be to die for.


----------



## electra4070 (Aug 6, 2013)

spider bride would be great !! i would love see what you do and i love your photo looks great.. i have some ideas on my pinterest board on christian love bridal consulting/wedding planner ....


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually have a real scythe with a nice long rusty blade and i could make my hubby be the headless groom victim!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

tortured_serenity said:


> I actually have a real scythe with a nice long rusty blade and i could make my hubby be the headless groom victim!


Ha, that's awesome! I'm afraid that even if I owned a real one, I'm too much of a clutz to carry it around without potentially hurting someone else or myself.


----------



## Hallo (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a photo of my beautiful wife, we died the dress even though it was a polyester blend and the directions said it will not dye (or is it die) it worked to be this scary gun metal gray. It did take twice the amount of dye to get this dark.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

That turned a lot darker than the prom dress I tried to dye. I used three boxes two times :-\


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

So i've decided to be a skeleton bride and my husband will be a skeleton groom. He insisted he couldn't do the awesome makeup jobs i've seen online and insisted on masks. He has his mask and tuxedo from goodwill and just needs gloves and shoes. I still have...my dress but did find a veil at goodwill. So i still need a mask then skeleton arm gloves. The problem is all of the gloves/arm warmers i find aren't what i'm looking for and i don't really want to do black makeup on my arms that will rub off all over my dress. 

Does anyone have any ideas what i could do for my arms?


----------

